# Kubota RTV900



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Kubota RTV900 w/ BLIZZARD 680LT.

Take a look boys and gals, tell me what you think? :waving:


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

looks better then the bobcat do you have a model number i wanna look it up


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Kubota RTV900W is the model you seek.

www.kubota.com


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Sweet looking rig! Too bad I don't have the sidewalks to justify the purchase. Can you fully enclose the cab and get heat for it? Also, are the wipers fr the windshield?

Rick


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

That looks like a mean orange sidewalk machine!!! All it needs is a strobe kit!!!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

You can get a fully loaded RTV900.

Strobe kit
Fully enclosed cab (steel doors or poly)
Glass windsheild w/ wiper
Heat
22hp Diesel engine
Hydro drive ( not centrifical like others )
Rear hyro remote aux.
AM/FM CD player w/ 4 speakers
Rear and front Off Road lights
Winch
Heavy Duty Front Struts
Etc....................................... :yow!:

Check out the web site for more info.

www.kubota.com


----------



## BMQ (Aug 24, 2004)

Wonder what one like this one cost with the plow on it?? How wide is the plow?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Fully loaded with the plow, about $17500.00 plus tax.

The plow is 80" in width.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

is that a 2 speed transfer case


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

*Boy what timing*

Hi, 
I'm so close to getting a John Deere 1435 with a blade and a cab....does this thing move left to right? If so does it work by hand or hydro? I will also need a blade to fit a 62" sidewalk? Is this possible?

Craig


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Without making this a product brochure forum, let's use or computer savvy and refer to the website?????????

www.kubota.com

pumpkin:


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

*nothing on the web site*

I would agree if I didn't already look. The web site does not detail that you can add a Blizzard or any plow other then the Kubota plow. If there is other information on the web page please let me know.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I apologize, the BLIZZARD plow is something we have added as a dealer. It is a BLIZZARD model 680LT. You will find all the specs on the plow on their site.

www.blizzardplows.com


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

*Thanks...*

How does it turn left to right? I called my local dealer and they have no clue....I called my John Deere dealer and they have no clue.....how can I ge this to work???


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

When you are talking left or right, what is it you are refering to??? The plow or RTV?? That might help me out to narrowing your question down.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

*Left to right..*

Sorry, I was referrring to the blade...some rtv or utv's need to be moved by hand. There is not hydro turning. I would rather not get out of the machine to turn the blade from side to side. If I had to get out every time I will. I just didn't want to be uninformed.....

if you have any other photos of the install would be great...


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

What he has done here is put a regular blizzard full electro hydrualic plow on this machine. Its 680 lt is the same plow one would put on a jeep or ranger or s10. Its simply been put on the Kubota though in this instance. Its like any other fullly hyrdraulic plade uses hydrualic lifts and rams to raise lower and angle the blade via a control from with in the cab. Hope this clears up the issue! :salute:


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Cleared that up.  Thank you for the assistance. Corkieland is correct, the plow is the same as the one you would put on you smaller light trucks, still fully operational and functional from the cab. Sorry for the confusion.

:bluebounc


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

*What about a Gator*

Is it possible to get this on a gator? I will also need the blade to fit a sidewalk that is 52 to 53" wide? It seems like there is not a dealer around here that has a clue.....any ideas?

Is it to heavy on the front end of the unit?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I don't think Blizzard manufactures a mount for a gator. I do know they make one for a Kubota.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I can't believe that we are selling more of these setups right now than truck plows. Who would figure????   The trucks will pick up in sales, but man, can't keep up with these units.

Get em' while you can boys and gals. pumpkin:


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

very expensive! 

The John Deere standard Gator, is $9,750 (around that price), with a Curtis cab, snowplow, and sander.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i just saw bobcats version i was pretty impressed with all the attachments


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Bolensdriver,

Stop by your Kubota dealer and just demo an RTV, you will notice alot of differences than a Gator.

Diesel engine - standard
Hydrostat trans - standard
4x4 - standard
Power steering - standard
Wet disk brakes - standard
True Hydraulic dump - standard
Hydro aux remotes - standard
Diff lock - standard
And the list goes on................................................

Most of the competitors use a centrifugal clutch trans, what happens when you go up a large grade and let off the pedal, you roll right back down. The Kubota's trans is somewhat like a HUMMER, it stops on the grade, hit the pedal again and your right back climbing, not rolling all the way back down and starting over.

There are pros and cons with everything, stop by and demo one.

The price will come to light.


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

Do they make timbrens for that 'bota?  

Just kidding, looks great!!

Enjoy

Bill


----------

